# ملصقات السلامة والصحة المهنية



## yahia73 (25 أغسطس 2012)

اعزائى ارفق لكم اليوم اولى مشاركاتى فى المنتدى الرائع وهى ملصقات تستخدم فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية من خلال عملى استطيع الإجابة على اى اسئلة مطلوبة او مطروحة او اى استفسارات 
ارجو ان ينول موضوعى الأول رضائكم وفى إنتظار الردود
شكرا لكم


----------



## yahia73 (25 أغسطس 2012)

*الموضوع القادم إن شاء الله هو ( كورسات تعليم الأوشا)*​


----------



## الشاوش4688 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لمساهمتك أخي الكريم ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة


----------



## صابر العيسوي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا اود ان اشكر القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الجميل والمفيد
وشكرا يا اخي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Safety007 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## كتكوت حباب (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي على جهودك


----------



## علي الحميد (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على المشاركة وليتك تضيف ما عندك على هذا الرابط أيضا حتى يكون مرجع لمن أراد..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70608.html


----------



## احمد الاشعري (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكركم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على جهودكم المبذوله وارجو المزيد 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور أخي يحيى
مشاركة مفيدة


----------



## المسلمى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيل وجزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## aljawad (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ... ويعطيك الف عافية.


----------



## nheweris (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي علي هذا المجهود​


----------



## Al-Fox (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكورر


----------



## jassir (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## توزومو (19 يناير 2015)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## سعيد معمل (25 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم أخى الكريم


----------

